# Buffet Ideas



## s_hubbard (May 29, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have any fresh ideas for Italian, Mexican, Seafood, or Country/Southern buffets? I have compiled an extensive list of ideas, but I am always learning and am interested in anything out of the ordinary or something less known yet pleasing to the palate. Thanx, S.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

S,

Tapas, while Spanish in heritage, take well to fusion. You can create all sorts of items with that in mind.

However, you failed to mention if you were looking for appetizers, entrées or what?

For Italian, especially appetizer size, polenta rounds with a variety of toppings. You can have seafood, pork, chicken pieces and a dallop of a sauce.

When you repost I'll be better able to help you.

Ciao,
(Between Rocky Mount and Roanoke Rapids, NC)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

s,

Various ceviches are still popular....serve in shot glasses or in martini glasses
Mixing fried with fresh seafood
Funky tropical fruits with searred fish and a spicy sauce

Bruschetta station....during the summer pull out all the heirloom tomatoes and make toppings with various varieties

twist pestos....various greens, various nuts, various cheeses....adding zest

Grissini always a hit.....

Cajun....you're in NC.....other than BBQ I have not got a firm handle on your local dishes. Cajuns have alot of charcuterie, alot of cochon de laits, soups, stews, rices.....popcorn rice is one of my faves. loads of eggplants, tomatoes, peppers, garlic, onions....cane syrup, bourbon, citrus, pecans....
Loads of boils and fries....you can rift off that if you have huge outdoor pots to boil crawfish, shrimp, crabs, potatoes, sausages....
Paul Pruddhomme used to make a shrimp, tasso, cream sauce for pasta when he did outdoor events....that still translates to indoor.
Laysone meatpies, cane cake, boudin balls, crawfish bisque, old timey but still authentic Cajun treats. Greens....biscuits....killer pecan pies....




Stuffed canolonis....you can alter and make seafood or veg or shroom of various meats....good for buffets. 

Stuffed veg with cheeses or other veg

Morrocan is popular right now....good for summer heat.


----------

